# B13 Sunroof or moon roof???



## JDM_Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

I did a search and nothing came up for a 93 Moon roof. I have a sun roof now and i dont like it cuz it just pulls up a bit, it doesn't go back to have the whole thing just open u know. I was wondering if anyone knew how to change the sunroof i have now to something like them new intergas, Like how they pull all the way back. Thanks


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

either yours is broken OR you don't have a factory roof. 
Is your power or is it manual? A factory roof will tilt up and down and when retracted will slide INTO the body of the car. Not outside and up like integras and eclipses. 

If your's just tilts and it's manual then it's not factory and you wont be able to get a factory roof installed.


----------



## JDM_Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a factory roof. All it does is tilt up. No power happening. I was askin if its possible to get a retractable one put on it and if it has been done already


----------



## Turd Furgeson (Dec 28, 2004)

JDM_Fan said:


> I have a factory roof. All it does is tilt up. No power happening. I was askin if its possible to get a retractable one put on it and if it has been done already


You probably have a dealer installed pop up sun roof. The only factory roofs these cars came with was a power moonroof which tilts up and goes completely back.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Turd Furgeson said:


> You probably have a dealer installed pop up sun roof. The only factory roofs these cars came with was a power moonroof which tilts up and goes completely back.


Yep----that being the case--your either stuck with it or you can have ANOTHER aftermarket sunroof installed. If yours isn't leaking then I'd leave it alone....if you mess with it then your just asking for trouble. 
To Make sure you have an aftermarket roof, look at the weatherstrip on the top of the car. If the weatherstrip is attached to the sunroof then it's factory. If it's attached to the roof then it's not Factory.....


----------



## JDM_Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

I do think its factory and I also have a spoiler very different from others. It looks like the R34 GTR but alot smaller. I have not yet seen this in any other sentra.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I've heard it that some B13's came with no power, tilt up only sunroofs but I am very skeptacle that they were OEM. I think they were aftermarket, dealer installed. A proper install would look OEM.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

ya know what--take a picture of your roof from the outside...close up. we'll tell you if it is or isn't factory. Same with the spoiler.


----------

